# Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is the Power Sound Audio Triax Giveaway Announcement*








I am sure many of you have heard about the new *Power Sound Audio Triax Subwoofer* that has been a hot topic in our news section. *Pre-orders* have already started, but you could also be the lucky member who wins one right here at HTS!

*Major Features*

3 proprietary, USA assembled, 15" high excursion drivers
 4000W RMS / 8000W Peak amplifier with DSP built in USA 
 American made, satin black texture and real wood veneered cabinets
 15Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (7Hz-11Hz typical in-room extension)
Learn more about the *Triax* sub at *Power Sound Audio*!

This is going to be one monster of a subwoofer... and don't worry... if you have already pre-ordered one and end up winning this one, you will be refunded your purchase price up to the pre-order price of $2,799.

*Click here for more details*!

---


----------

